# Worst and most violent Winter we've seen



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Here we go folks, i would start preparing for this hard winter ahead!



> Worst and most violent winter we've ever seen
> Great commentary by Philip Brennan
> (The article begins with some politics - which I usually try to avoid -
> but then moves on to the coming ice age.)
> ...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i like the last two paras.....but i need my summer alot more than winter.... both would be nice


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

why arent we hearing this anywhere else


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Because the bias media still is believes gore


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Snow Day;590918 said:


> Because the bias media still is believes gore


Ding, ding, ding We have a winter.

I have been hearing it other places, FWIW.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I been hearing this all over but thats cause Tim keeps telling me this all the time, LOL

Looks like the push from congress will be to get the biggest gas guzzler you can afford and romp on the pedal everychance you get so the earth doesnt fall into the ice age. Humans hafe to learn that we cant control everything.

Im excited yet concerned about the ice age, it wont be fun forever! Like icey said, I like my summers too!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

fyi

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ice/chill.html
The Big Chill
by Kirk A. Maasch

diagram of glaciation During the past billion years, the Earth's climate has fluctuated between warm periods - sometimes even completely ice-free - and cold periods, when glaciers scoured the continents. The cold periods - or ice ages - are times when the entire Earth experiences notably colder climatic conditions. During an ice age, the polar regions are cold, there are large differences in temperature from the equator to the pole, and large, continental-size glaciers can cover enormous regions of the earth.

Ever since the Pre-Cambrian (600 million years ago), ice ages have occurred at widely spaced intervals of geologic time - approximately 200 million years - lasting for millions, or even tens of millions of years. For the Cenozoic period, which began about 70 million years ago and continues today, evidence derived from marine sediments provide a detailed, and fairly continuous, record for climate change. This record indicates decreasing deep-water temperature, along with the build-up of continental ice sheets. Much of this deep-water cooling occurred in three major steps about 36, 15 and 3 million years ago - the most recent of which continues today. During the present ice age, glaciers have advanced and retreated over 20 times, often blanketing North America with ice. Our climate today is actually a warm interval between these many periods of glaciation. The most recent period of glaciation, which many people think of as the "Ice Age", was at its height approximately 20,000 years ago.

Although the exact causes for ice ages, and the glacial cycles within them, have not been proven, they are most likely the result of a complicated dynamic interaction between such things as solar output, distance of the Earth from the sun, position and height of the continents, ocean circulation, and the composition of the atmosphere.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

that was before you drove your 3/4 ton around today sno.

i hope we do get alot of snow. If its going to be friggn cold it might as well be snowy. as far as the ice age i think i have a few thousand years before i might have to be concerned. by then the world will be so polluted we vacated it or still recovering from multiple nuclear wars and a nuclear winter will be the only winter we think about. And i will be long dead so i wont be thinking of anything.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snow Day;590918 said:


> Because the bias media still is believes gore


Correct, Al Gore did not discover the Internet but he did invent Global Warming


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;591103 said:


> Correct, Al Gore did not discover the Internet but he did invent Global Warming


You're crapping me? He didn't?

Anybody see the pics of his new houseboat? Biosolar 1

Freakin hypocrite


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Snow Day;590843 said:


> In all probability it will be the worst and most violent winter we've ever seen.
> 
> Have a good day.


LOL. the last 2 lines have 2 very different tones. Well i agree with Bri. if its gonna be cold, it might as well snow.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah snow would be nice, but we dont want to freeze to death, and yes the media is owned by the government and they say gore is right with the global warming and they want to tax us on it so they can keep all that money for themselves, there is a video about this stuff.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Enzo;591169 said:


> yeah snow would be nice, but we dont want to freeze to death, and yes the media is owned by the government and they say gore is right with the global warming and they want to tax us on it so they can keep all that money for themselves, there is a video about this stuff.


tax us on global warming? its not something we own...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

no but the government does! its like getting taxed for the air we breathe!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Some very good points on here


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

may be time for a "tea Party"


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Did you say tea party?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapper&Company;591872 said:


> Did you say tea party?


Holy crap, that girl has bigger arms then Enzo!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

bribrius;591077 said:


> that was before you drove your 3/4 ton around today sno.
> 
> i hope we do get alot of snow. If its going to be friggn cold it might as well be snowy. as far as the ice age i think i have a few thousand years before i might have to be concerned. by then the world will be so polluted we vacated it or still recovering from multiple nuclear wars and a nuclear winter will be the only winter we think about. And i will be long dead so i wont be thinking of anything.


sad but true. i agree with you all the way on that.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

nice JD, you sure thats not your girl in the picture


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Enzo;591882 said:


> nice JD, you sure thats not your girl in the picture


LOL, good come back.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you know what they say about small arms Enzo?


... Wait you must know, that why your taking them pills never mine


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

how did u know ron


----------

